# Eheim Problem



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, I changed out the filter media this evening and had it completely disassembled for maintenance and regular hose cleaning. After all back together, I noticed water leaking from the output side (top of head). I turned it off, pulled the hose and snipped off about 1" to give it fresh hose that wasn't stretched. Put it back on, tightened the threaded ring, and it still leaked. Pulled it off for inspection and turns out the two halves of the molding is seperating, not cracked, but actually splitting. Temporarily I wrapped some teflon tape around it which slowed it down, but is still leaking. I set the canister in a bucket to catch the slowly dripping water as I want to keep the filter going until I either A) fix it, or B) get a new one.

*See pic, I drew a red line where the seperation is occuring.

It's an Eheim 2213 basic canister which I got from petsmart.com for like $70 a few years ago.

Here's the situation:

* I can get a replacement head for the 2213 for like $40 + shipping. In my opinion, it's not worth it.
* I can get another one identical to mine for approx the same price, but will always run the risk of cracking there or elsewhere just by chance.
* Or I can upgrade and pick up an Eheim Pro II 2222 for about $110 that has the better latch for removal of the hoses, and a better overall design.

I'll stick w/ eheim since I already have accesories for it, plus if I go with a new canister, I'll get the media, hoses, quick connectors and etc that'll all be interchangable with the 12mm hoses.

What would you do? Any experience with the Pro II as that's how I'm leaning.


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

I forgot, here's a pic of the damaged area:


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I'd go with the Pro II (2222). Great filter and easier to maintain.

And if you currently have a heater in the tank, get rid of it and go for the Pro II 2322 (2222 with integrated heating)...


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

dwhite645 said:


> * I can get a replacement head for the 2213 for like $40 + shipping. In my opinion, it's not worth it.


Where is a replacement head going for $40? It's $12.99 + shipping here. Hopefully I got it right and this is the only part you need. Worth it, rather then spending $70-$110+ for a new filter.


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Rolo said:


> Where is a replacement head going for $40? It's $12.99 + shipping here. Hopefully I got it right and this is the only part you need. Worth it, rather then spending $70-$110+ for a new filter.


Thanks for the link! On the one I saw it wasn't just the cover, but had the entire top end with motor and impeller setup. I tried to search for just the cover, but couldn't find it until you posted it. Thanks.
Although, I might bite the bullet and get a Pro II. Never really cared for the one large media basket either and I've read a few other reviews about the basic one cracking right where mine did. The priming function on the Pro II is nice, as well as the multiple media baskets within.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I "misnamed" the model above.

The 2222 (and 2322) are not part of the "Professional II" line of filters but the "Professional" line (along with the 2224/2324). They do not have the priming function.

The Pro II line of filters are the 2026, 2126, 2028, 2128...


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

i would just get a replacement head or a new 2213 is like $60 from drsfostersmith.com


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

UPDATE

Well, as I needed a new filter or replacement parts asap due to it leaking all over, I ended up getting an eheim ecco 2234 locally. Nice filter. The three really nice things about it is the priming handle function/locking the head on, the multi piece filter media baskets, and the quick release valves attached to the head. It has a tad more hum than the classic or pro II series, but doesn't bother me. I just used the existing hoses and hooked up the new filter.


----------

